# Schwinn Skirt Guard



## 57 spit (Jul 17, 2016)

I have a 1936 schwinn girls bike and I want to thread a new skirt guard in the rear fender. Does anyone know the traditional material and method for this? I'm thinking waxed cotton cord...


----------



## 57 spit (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh yeah, follow up question. It came pretty much all original with  red white and blue plastic streamers on the ball end grips. Could these have been original? I haven't seen them earlier than the 1950's...


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 17, 2016)

No. Most likely 50's,like ya thought. Simple,white cotton line is the closest I've found for lacing up the rear fenders.1/16th"?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 17, 2016)

TRY AND COMMUNICATE WITH "GREG M." ON THE CABE.
HE IS KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT STRINGING.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 18, 2016)

Try to find butchers waxed string used in old butcher shops to wrap meat.Looks period correct


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jul 18, 2016)

I used thick twine from home depot for mine. Finding the right blue and white wax cord is hard to find. The bakers twine is too thin and doesn't look right.


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 23, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> TRY AND COMMUNICATE WITH "GREG M." ON THE CABE.
> HE IS KNOWLEDGEABLE ABOUT STRINGING.





Hi Wes, there are two Greg M's on the Cabe?

I would like to learn more about stringing up the rear fender skirt as well...


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 23, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> I used thick twine from home depot for mine. Finding the right blue and white wax cord is hard to find. The bakers twine is too thin and doesn't look right.





Can you describe if there was any specific pattern or technique that you followed?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 24, 2016)

Yarn looks nice and is available in every conceivable color. I did a red girl's 39 Schwinn in pink and it looked really nice. My daughter liked it so it passed the " ladies test".


----------



## mike j (Jul 24, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> There have been discussions on skirt guard lacing, just gonna add my 2 cents on the subject. Looking at pictures and coming to my own conclusions I have come up with the design I posted pics of in Gene's thread. I gave it a try with rings attached to the holes in the fender on my Huffman. I know not all fenders have hole as the Elgin/Columbia fenders just have tabs or ears. All I did was start at the axles with 2 seperate strings and threaded the strings thru every other ring on the fender and worked my way back down to the axle. I experimented adding amber shellac to the finished lacing to add an "aged" look. Really all that is needed is some time and much patience to lace these, it took 2 tries on the non-drive side because you get to the end an realize you missed a loop. Good luck and happy lacing.



A while ago, Bentwoody66 posted a great tread called  " Skirt guards revisited ". Can't seem to bring up the photo's though.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 24, 2016)

I was told string for lobster traps is the same, seems accurate if not amusing.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 24, 2016)

El Hefe Grande said:


> Hi Wes, there are two Greg M's on the Cabe?
> 
> I would like to learn more about stringing up the rear fender skirt as well...



YES, YOU ARE RIGHT.  
THIS IS THE CORRECT "GREG M." NOTE THE PERIOD AFTER THE "M."


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 24, 2016)

you can use embroidery floss from the local fabric shop.

My wife has the same exact color and bike as that one in you pic.
here is more info on threading skirt guards.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/dress-skirt-guard-lacing.42758/

streamers were not original.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 9, 2018)

I am going to make one when I have some time. Here is my bike I just picked up: 



 
And the best photo of the skirt guard I could take before it just fell apart:


 
The skirt guard was made in this shape, and not a single string knotted together.


----------



## 57 spit (May 10, 2018)

volksboy57 said:


> I am going to make one when I have some time. Here is my bike I just picked up:
> View attachment 804402
> And the best photo of the skirt guard I could take before it just fell apart:
> View attachment 804403
> The skirt guard was made in this shape, and not a single string knotted together.



Nice! That’s the exact same bike my daughter has. Cleans up nice. I tried a few different methods and materials and eventually gave up. Turns out no one wears skirts anymore.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 13, 2018)

57 spit said:


> Nice! That’s the exact same bike my daughter has. Cleans up nice. I tried a few different methods and materials and eventually gave up. Turns out no one wears skirts anymore.
> 
> View attachment 804482



Man do you want to swap me fenders from that cobalt girls bike! I’ve been looking for one without the wire hole like your . Let me know if you want to swap me or sell it


----------

